# Weird question...



## femme2mac (Jul 5, 2007)

This will sound weird,but i have a funeral to attend and want to know what you guys think about wearing make-up? Is it too much or it depends on what i will be having as make-up. Anyone have any suggestion for eye shadow look for funeral?


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 5, 2007)

i def. think you can wear makeup, but probably not too much or any crazy colors. hth


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 5, 2007)

you can wear makeup but nothing that will say Look at me.


----------



## faifai (Jul 5, 2007)

Do very neutral colors, perhaps in matte shadows so you don't look sparkly and drawing attention to yourself, along with some eyeliner. A bit of concealer, some powder, groomed brows, neutral lip, and curled lashes should be all you need. Fluidline or the Liquidlast liners would be good eyeliners to wear because they both are pretty waterproof. I wouldn't wear mascara because most of them don't hold up well to crying, they stay on ok but your lashes wilt.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 5, 2007)

I have watery eyes as a result of allergies and asthma, so Im always in a waterproof mascara. I always say that every woman should have at least one tube of it...if you feel like you need one, grab a CG one, they tend to be cheaper. 

neutral colours on the eyes, a subtle lip, even just a little tinted balm will do. if you do wear eyeliner, try maybelline's unstoppable eyeliner - doesnt smudge unless you go bonkers on your eyes. 

as of the funeral itself -
Im sorry for the loss!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 5, 2007)

Neutral colors and keep it a minimal as possible. Makeup, even eyeshadow, can smudge like crazy when you cry because of wiping your eyes.

However, if that happens or if you choose to wear nothing but lipstick or a balm, no one will really care as long as you look clean and presentable when you get there. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 5, 2007)

Keep the makeup simple and light.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Clean, classic, simple make-up is appropriate in ANY situation!!!*​


----------

